# Ausdruck soweit wie möglich vereinfachen.



## Sneek (31. Okt 2009)

Hi Leute,
wir sollen folgenden Ausdruck soweit wie möglich vereinfachen:
a = (a--) + (a+=4)

Ich habe ihn  wiefolgt vereinfacht:

a = (a--) + (a+=4) ->
a +=4 + (a--) ->
a += + a

Wäre das richtig? Mich macht nur ein wenig stutzig, dass ich (a--) einfach mal gekonnt zu a gemacht habe, da a ja eh erst nach der addition dekrementiert wird.


----------



## max40 (31. Okt 2009)

1. ich frage mich wo dir 4 geblieben ist!
2. 





> Wäre das richtig? Mich macht nur ein wenig stutzig, dass ich (a--) einfach mal gekonnt zu a gemacht habe, da a ja eh erst nach der addition dekrementiert wird.


Das ist glaub ich falsch! das 
	
	
	
	





```
a--
```
 hat keine auswirkungen auf der erste 
	
	
	
	





```
a
```
, aber auf 
	
	
	
	





```
(a+=4)
```
. Denn dort wird a erst ein runtergezählt!


----------



## Sneek (31. Okt 2009)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> 1. ich frage mich wo dir 4 geblieben ist!
> 2.
> Das ist glaub ich falsch! das
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht. Die 4 hab ich eben nur vergessen hinzutippen.

Dann würde ich sagen

a += (--a) + 4?


----------



## tekal (1. Nov 2009)

geht noch einfacher, wenn ich dir aber jetzt ein tipp gebe hab ichs verraten.

bist echt nah dran, ich gebe dir 8 punkte

unsinn die übung...


----------



## Sneek (1. Nov 2009)

tekal hat gesagt.:


> geht noch einfacher, wenn ich dir aber jetzt ein tipp gebe hab ichs verraten.
> 
> bist echt nah dran, ich gebe dir 8 punkte




Puh, ich hab aber echt keine Idee wie das ganze noch mehr vereinfacht werden könnte, nicht mal ein klitze kleiner Tipp?^^


----------



## tekal (1. Nov 2009)

Sneek hat gesagt.:


> a += (--a) + 4?



--a für was ist das denn eine Abkürzung ?


----------



## Sneek (1. Nov 2009)

Na das würde stehen für a = a - 1, aber wenn ich schreiben würde a -= a + 4 wäre das ja auch nicht richtig...


----------



## ttplayer (1. Nov 2009)

na dann schreib halt mal a = a-1 dahinter...


----------



## Sneek (1. Nov 2009)

Ahh,
a += a + 3 ^^


----------



## ttplayer (1. Nov 2009)

:applaus:


----------

